# Mistakes were made, penance paid



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

When I left a trade feedback for the wrong Matt... @MattT instead of the actual artist, @Matt_21, Matt with 3 T's suggested a blind 5er trade...appearently he meant he was going to blindly throw sticks in a bag, not bother counting them, and call it a 5er!! Well done Triple T! A Gurkha that appears to be from the well constructed side of the factory, as well as 10 others, which I've only had 1 of before! Looking forward to the Amazon Basin, been on my radar, but I've never jumped on them. No clue what those unbanded brethren are.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@MattT, has trouble with MatH. Seems like taking advantage!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good hit, @MattT
The little unbanded looks like one of the tiny Tats


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice hit! Now you won't make that mistake again lol


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one that can't count around here, Good job @MattT


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Great job Mr T!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Good hit, @MattT
> The little unbanded looks like one of the tiny Tats


Spot on.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Nice hit! Now you won't make that mistake again lol


Pay close attention...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Got @Dran side of the trade on Friday. A great selection here only one of which I've had. Looking forward to them. Had to do a little research. Didn't know these had the type of history they do behind them.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work Joe!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one that can't count around here, Good job @MattT


I am reasonably sure none of us learned to count.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

